# Poor man's slingshot scope?



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I have been thinking about a cool aiming device for target shooting.

Of course an anchor point (i.e. corner of the mouth) is needed for aiming in general, but there are still canting issues.

So I thought about adding a length (maybe 8 or 10 inches) of half inch pipe to the top of the upper fork arm (sideways shooting), freely adjustable of course. If you can see the target through that pipe, you are 100% certain that you have not canted the slingshot, otherwise you could not look through the pipe.

What do you think?

Jörg


----------



## bazil (Dec 3, 2010)

Maybe I'm picturing it wrong in my head but wouldn't the rubber hit it? unless it was sticking 8 to 10 inches forward of the slingshot? But I do think it's a good idea, would definitely help the canting issue!

Baz


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

The idea is to mount the tube higher, about two inches above the upper fork tip. The rubber won't hit it that way,


----------



## bazil (Dec 3, 2010)

I didn't think of that ! In that case great!







nice simple solution to canting!

Baz


----------



## Simon Van den Broeck (Jul 28, 2010)

wow i would really like to see a prototype of that


----------



## roadie (Jan 23, 2011)

maybe u can use the ones from airsoft ......

like these >>>> http://sporting-goods.shop.ebay.com/Accessories-/31681/i.html?_nkw=red+dot&_frs=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m359


----------



## roadie (Jan 23, 2011)

making something like this >>> http://www.catsdomain.com/


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I can see it working on the extended shooters (x-bow) but it would have to be set to your individual arm length for hand shooters, no? and it would reduce draw length too, no?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

roadie said:


> making something like this >>> http://www.catsdomain.com/


This is good. but complex.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I already made a double pivot laser equipped slingshot, here:






But truth be told, a laser isn't so great for slingshots. Hard to see in daylight, and you will see it shaking while you draw out, kind of irritating.

I am thinking about a very simple aiming device.

My idea will not limit the draw length. It also does not have to be adapted to the individual shooter. Just a small piece of half inch pipe, about 20 cm long, attached to the upper fork tip. If you hold the frame like normal (arms length), then you have to cant it just right to see through the tube.


----------



## roadie (Jan 23, 2011)

i had played before the red dot scope before ...... its fun









both type : the real one for real guns and the cheapo type for airsoft etc ....

that might do ...


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I have tried to improvise an aiming system onto my slingshots with some success. The problem is that if you mount anything onto the forks you have to compensate for the position of the scope/sight. The only way to combat this is to put something inbetween the forks,problem being put anything inside the forks and you incrase the chances of the shot making contact with the scope/sight. My personal solution to this problem was to mount a zip tie inbetween the forks to give me a point and a horizon. I think archers use this "pin" type system. I find this method gives me a better "rough" aim point more true to where the shot will travel the main factor I work against is elevation that only comes through practice and guestimation. See pics for my Sight system. If you are curious by the way the zip ties do take hits from the shot but regardles of what you may think it does not affect the velocity much at all the thin nylon plastic just bends out the way or snaps after a couple hundred shots. All that is to do then is cut the stump of the zip tie and replace.


----------



## roadie (Jan 23, 2011)

oh ... i had made a mistake ...... apparently while looking back at some Joreg youtudes a moment ago, i realised him has already used red dot scope on his SS .....

my apologise :|


----------



## Warhammer1 (Dec 27, 2009)

JoergS said:


> I have been thinking about a cool aiming device for target shooting.
> 
> Of course an anchor point (i.e. corner of the mouth) is needed for aiming in general, but there are still canting issues.
> 
> ...


JOergS: Not exactly for the poorman, but pick one up for your Diamond Edge. Theres a few vids up on youtube if your interested:

http://www.archeryinnovations.com/DOCS/What%20is%20an%20Anchor%20Sight.pdf

Very nice rugged simple and easy to use piece of equipment. Make you a better shot perhaps.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I am currently shooting my Liberty 1, with peep sights. Very accurate.


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

cable tie CLASSIC lol easy peasy sight guys


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

JoergS said:


> I have been thinking about a cool aiming device for target shooting.
> 
> Of course an anchor point (i.e. corner of the mouth) is needed for aiming in general, but there are still canting issues.
> 
> ...


To try it out, tape a fat (like for bubble tea) drinking straw to the fork. Really low cost and same affect.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Actually, Jeorg left the building a while ago...


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

Lacumo said:


> Actually, Jeorg left the building a while ago...


Yeah, I know, but I thought someone might benefit. I tried it (from another forum #lightgeoduck, I believe) and it worked. To bulky to carry around, but good practice aid.

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

Joerg, If anyone can do this it is you! My super hero is Jesus Christ but you are one of
my earthly hero's. The reason being, I tip my hat to anyone who does anything all out, taken
to a point where no one else will take it. When it comes to SS, you are it! The laser SS is
so cool. Me, I am more, "It's gotta fit in my pocket" kind of SS'er. The first firearm scopes
were empty tubes with fixed sights that had outside adjustment turrets. A tube fixed correctly
could work for one distance, I think even 6" could give good accuracy at 25 to 40 feet.-CD


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

I shot my first deer with Anchor Sight on my bow. It was not anchor sight then, it was still being
hand made by the guy who invented it. What it does is replace the peep on the bow but you still
need a front sight. The great thing, I thought; light was maximized because you were not looking
through the peep. Mine was a dot and a circle. Though only 2" long the magnification makes the
dot and circle approximately 4 feet distance. You don't look through the device, you check it.
Having the dot in the circle makes sure you are "lined up", that you and the bow are in alignment.
To get this set up you go to full draw on your bow and anchor. Then have a person move the Anchor Sight
until the you are lined up and tighten. On the old models it was a pain in the .... -CD


----------

